#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  Встреча в Москве с буддийским монахом Преподобным Ньянасихой Ракване

## Al Tolstykh

Дорогие друзья! 
Приглашаем Вас на встречу в Москве с буддийским монахом Преподобным Ньянасихой Ракване.

Преподобный Ньяанасиха Ракване родился 9-го сентября 1979 года в городе Раквана. В возрасте 23 лет он принял решение уйти в монашество. Его первым учителем по медитации стал преподобный Патекада Суманатисса тхеро, настоятель известного центра по медитации в местности Годакавела, близ города Ратхнапура. Здесь же Ньянасиха изучал буддийскую Дхамму (учение Будды) и получил звание мастера Дхаммы второй степени, а также Винаю (монашеский устав), получив звание мастера Винаи.

В 2008 году при содействии преподобного Паллеканде Ратанасары Анунаикатхеры, первого шри-ланкийского монаха, учившегося в СССР в семидесятые годы, он приехал в Москву и поступил в Университет Дружбы Народов (РУДН), который окончил в 2013 году со степенью бакалавра филологии (специализация на русском языке).

В настоящее время преподобный Ньянасиха продолжает обучение в Калмыкии, в Элистинском Государственном Университете, где также занимается распространением учения Будды. Являясь первым шри-ланкийским студентом-монахом в г. Элиста, он организовал для буддистов Калмыкии праздник Весак в мае 2014 года (в музее, детском доме и главном Хуруле). Следующей большой программой будет дарение пятисот буддийских статуй (при содействии монаха Михинтале Сомананда тхеро и посольства Шри-Ланки в Москве) разным буддийским центрам России для благословения россиян в это неспокойное время.

Его лекции очень доступны по изложению, разнообразны и касаются всех аспектов буддийского учения, и в особенности буддийской медитации.

Тема лекции: «Значение правильного воззрения в медитации. Випассана – путь к истине».

Вход свободный.

Ждём Вас *29 июля, во вторник, в 19:00*. Йога-клуб «Айравата»

Адрес: Москва, Бережковская наб., 12, подъезд 15/1. От метро «Киевская» 7 минут пешком.

Тел.: (499) 240-2055, (499) 240-4238
Сайт: www.ayravata.ru

----------

